# December Does



## jmad (Dec 4, 2007)

All,

It's been a hard, hot year and the bucks have eluded me. Anyone have any suggestions for good spots to tag out with a doe?

-jmad


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anywhere....they are all over! Where do you hunt bucks? There are does there I'm sure.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

For 150$ I would guide you to a blind, that you could NEVER go to again. Help drag out a doe. PM me if you have any interest, short 20 minute hike. 30-40 yard shot.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> For 150$ I would guide you to a blind, that you could NEVER go to again. Help drag out a doe. PM me if you have any interest, short 20 minute hike. 30-40 yard shot.


Good luck on telling someone where it is and them NEVER going to it again.........I'd take you up on your offer....but I don't have 150$ Instead I'd give you........well, I'm sure we could work something out. Need anything welded?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

As has been said, they're everywhere. But if you want a relative slam dunk, get south of Parleys where the does are used to people, haven't been shot at and will let you walk up to them without bolting. Neff's, Hughes, Ferguson, ...any one of those canyons is a good bet. I'd suggest early morning, though - get in and get out before the crowds of hikers show up with their kids. Wouldn't want to traumatize anyone. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'd suggest early morning, though - get in and get out before the crowds of hikers show up with their kids. Wouldn't want to traumatize anyone. :lol:


Oh c'mon TRAUMATIZE all you want. It's good for them. Who knows, you might get a couple to convert.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Oh c'mon TRAUMATIZE all you want. It's good for them. Who knows, you might get a couple to convert.


Convert to what is the real question.

For $149 I will take you to this blind that you can never use again. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im hoping to head out this saterday moring for my doe. I got a couple groups spoted and it just geting in on them and geting a shot off.it should be fun.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > Oh c'mon TRAUMATIZE all you want. It's good for them. Who knows, you might get a couple to convert.
> 
> 
> Convert to what is the real question.
> ...


Convert to hunting I hope.......but you're right, you never know. For $148 dollars I'll meet you at the blind and tell you that you can never go there again! :roll:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Went out tonight after work in the north end of Davis Co.
Didn't even see a fresh track.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Didn't anyone ever tell you that they go south(Davis County) for the winter........


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> For 150$ I would guide you to a blind, that you could NEVER go to again. Help drag out a doe. PM me if you have any interest, short 20 minute hike. 30-40 yard shot.


Joke?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

No. I will walk you up once. You get a doe, call me, I will help you with it out and pay up. Would have to meet you in person and make sure you are the real deal and would keep your word, never to return, unless of course you called and asked.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > For 150$ I would guide you to a blind, that you could NEVER go to again. Help drag out a doe. PM me if you have any interest, short 20 minute hike. 30-40 yard shot.
> ...


Ya gotta wear orange though.... :? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm mess'in with you FC2Tuber....if HOGAN say's he'll do something...he'll do it ! 

in fact....he may be the best *guide* on this forum.. :shock: :shock:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Is anybody going to brave the snow tomorrow?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe Saturday afternoon....


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> I'm mess'in with you FC2Tuber....if HOGAN say's he'll do something...he'll do it !
> 
> in fact....he may be the best *guide* on this forum.. :shock: :shock:


I know... it's all good. 

Actually, I was thinking it was a joke that someone would pay $150 to be guided to an area to hunt does, and had to promise they wouldn't go back. That's nothing against Hogan at all... I just can't believe anyone would do that.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Well A have seen at least 15 doe everytime A have gone up elk hunting. Go up mill d and I will give you 150 if you dont see something. Also try directly north of solitude. It is flat and a easy hike. I have seen 10 or so deer everytime there to. You might have to park in the solitude parking lot (if that is ok). From the looks of things today you will need snowshoes. Also take in mind I was looking for elk, so if i went back up there I would probably see nothing but elk. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

well it's officially over,
No venison in the freezer  
Better luck next year, sure had allot of fun though.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> well it's officially over,
> No venison in the freezer
> Better luck next year, sure had allot of fun though.


It is unofficially the start of the 2008 archery season.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> > well it's officially over,
> ...


+1 to that


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll give you a detailed map of an area, circle a couple of good spots to hole up. Won't cost you a dime. All I ask is you call me before you go, so we're not stepping on each-other's toes. Kick me down $5 gas money, and I'll take you there- help you drag her out, too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep another tag donated to the dwr. It was a blast this year. It was fun trying to get close to those does on the last day.Learnd a lot and made some same mistake again. but still fun and learning every outing. next year is allready in the plans and starting up here real soon. cant wiat.


----------

